# Frozen Leaves shawlette



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

sorry, I have this pic on my phone...i don't know how to get it on here ...I managed to get it onto FB so hoping it will be visible. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206754954302888&set=a.10205327486457084.1073741830.1545808352&type=1


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

seedytoe said:


> sorry, I have this pic on my phone...i don't know how to get it on here ...I managed to get it onto FB so hoping it will be visible. Edited to add.... I tried it lol...if you highlight the link then click onit, it does come up
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206754954302888&set=a.10205327486457084.1073741830.1545808352&type=1


Now we can see it 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206754954302888&set=a.10205327486457084.1073741830.1545808352&type=1


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Ahhh yes of course...remove the "s" lol thank you i keep forgetting to check that!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely but where is the pattern?


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

Free pattern on Ravely  "Frozen Leaves" by Anusla


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves

Your shawl is exquisite!!! Absolute perfection!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks LadyBecket


LadyBecket said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frozen-leaves
> 
> Your shawl is exquisite!!! Absolute perfection!!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful, now if someone would just put this on written form for those of us that are 'chart challenged' ...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow. This is one stunning shawl. Thank you for so graciously making it available as you have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely shawl!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous - thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

That is really beautiful, one very fine piece of work, look forward to seeing your next one with beads.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! That is a gorgeous shawl. ;0)


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

How beautiful. I wish I had the talent to make the lace patterns, well, I guess I do but my hands and brain do not want to work together at the same time! You have done a beautiful job of this and whether it is for you or for someone else, I know great pleasure will be given in the wearing of it.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl! The white seems to be the perfect color to highlight the pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh goodness - that is really beautiful.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous~


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful. It is at times such as this that I wish I knew how to read charts Stunning.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful shawl. Me too I dont know know how to put pic on this site.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful shawl...thank you...


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just beautiful. Love love love the pattern.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Ditto to every thing said. Now I will have to learn chart knitting. But, at least it is in one color.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That is absolutely fantastic. Well done.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Delicate and beautiful! Great work!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Beautiful, now if someone would just put this on written form for those of us that are 'chart challenged' ...


I agree.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful. saved it.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

maryladominicana said:


> This is so beautiful. It is at times such as this that I wish I knew how to read charts Stunning.


I'm not good at charts either, but I usually write them out first. It's easier for me that way.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! Wow! Elegant! Wear in the best of health. Have added to my Ravelry library & favorites too. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, thanks.


----------

